# How do I sex my fantail pigeons?



## Pigeongirl (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm rather new to the fantails. I have these 2 fantails and I can't seem to tell what sex they are need help.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeongirl, 

Try showing your two birds a mirror one at a time. Generally the male will take note of himself and start puffing out, bowing and cooing. He might get aggressive towards his reflection. A female when shown herself in a mirror, will usually ignore herself or won't be very vocal or excited.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Whoa*

Wow,
I didn't know that. Next time I will have to try that Brad. Thanks,
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*What Happened*

was it a boy or girl? Did you get a mate or do you have a pair?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Fantails can be a little more difficult to sex. Often the cock will still have a loose vent bone. But most often a cock still will have a little larger head. larger tail. And slightly larger body. But with the refined efferts to make the fantail a little more graceful. It gets harder. For a beginer To notice. Most defently the cock will coo and strut where a hen may have a slight coo. she will not strut. These are american type fans not indian right. As indian fans would still be very easy to sex.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Pigeongirl,
> 
> Try showing your two birds a mirror one at a time. Generally the male will take note of himself and start puffing out, bowing and cooing. He might get aggressive towards his reflection. A female when shown herself in a mirror, will usually ignore herself or won't be very vocal or excited.


... basically the exact opposite to people, huh?


----------

